# Questions on nestbox added pics



## chickygirl55 (Mar 13, 2010)

So my dwarf rabbit finally had a litter it looks like she will take care of! YaY! It was her last chance and this time we completely seperated her and gave her a lot more room. will be posting pics. My questions- I put a nestbox in there but she made her nest in the opposite corner with a whole bunch of fur. Should i move them to the nest box or just leave them in the corner she put them in? Also is it ok for them to be totally covered with fur to where you cant see them? I plan on taking them inside at night cause its to cold here to leave them out. Do they need anything specific bieng inside? A heater? Would it be ok to leave them in that spot all day and take them inside in the nest box leaving the fur there so they have a nest during the day or do they need the fur at night?


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, move the kits into the nestbox, this will teach Mama where they need to be. Also, if the kits wander out of her nest on the floor of the cage they will die from exposure (it only take 4 minutes, even at room temp when they are newborns!)...
 She won't abandon them if you move them into the box. That is a typical new mama mistake.

 The kits _ should _ be covered completely with Mom's fur. This keeps them warm. Don't worry they can breathe! 

 If you bring them inside at night they don't need anything other than their fur and hay from their nest.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you ill do that. She seemed to do ok when i took them back out to nurse. Ill post pics sometime tommorrow


----------



## chickygirl55 (Mar 17, 2010)

ok finally got around to taking pics. She started out with seven but unfortunately we now only have 4. Shes taking great care of them this time! I only check them 2 times a day to make sure she is covering them back up properly.
so here are some pics. Sorry if they are a little blurry

mama









Daddy





In the nest






2 white ones 










 one black and white






 and one light gray one that if it stays that color ill prolly keep


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 17, 2010)

AW!!!!!! 
I want some baby bunnies!


----------



## chickygirl55 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well ill be selling them when they are weaned lol. of course that will be a little while lol.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Read your reply over on byc. i would suggest getting the lop eared bunny a mini lop to breed with if you are interested in raising them. or a holland. whichever breed it is, its best to go purebred. Purebred baies are easier to sell. Plus looking into showing is always a good thing too. Once you get settled and moved and all. I wouldn't wean any earlier then six weeks. Since they are half dwarf you may not be able to wean them till they are about 8-12 weeks. 

Take them out to the mom to nurse twice a day. once early in the morning. Once at night.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya i plan on it lol!  Anything i should know when weaning them?


----------



## Rooster#3 (Mar 30, 2010)

chickygirl55 you are a byc er right i saw a similar thread


----------



## chickygirl55 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya im also a byc er Ya i posted this on there too. I couldnt remember what exactly i said and didnt feel like coming back to this thread to find out lol.


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 30, 2010)

What I used to do when we raised rabbits..

I had a big box that I would take in the house and set momma up in, along with  nest and kits.  I just shredded paper and set the nest in the corner. I'd normally keep them in for a week or so and then when they looked like they were getting more fuzzy I'd move them back outside.

I lost my first litter to cold and I felt so bad. After that I started taking them in.

However, I'm sure rabbits in the house is not something for everyone.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 30, 2010)

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> AW!!!!!!
> I want some baby bunnies!


X2


----------



## chickygirl55 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya i ended up leaving them with mom after making sure that they would be nice and warm. now they will be 3 weeks saturday will have to post more pics soon.


----------

